# Kitchen island sink plumbing pics request



## BCP (Feb 22, 2009)

Greetings,
I am trying to do my research and want to try to locate some examples of how the plumbing is ran in a kitchen island. Does anyone have pictures of how the loop vent was tied into the vertical stack. Was this vertical stack shared with another appiliance (like a washing machine? My laundry room is on the other side of the closest wall). Any pics or drawings before the concrete was pored would be a great help. I am on a ship in the middle of the Gulf of Mexico and will be home in a week. Internet is SLOW! I will check with the local codes in Austin, Tx when I get back. Just want to get a jump on my research.
Thanks in advance
BCP


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## BCP (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Plumber101


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

cant see what was posted


----------



## BCP (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys,
I will be going through a concrete slab. The picture shows a vent horizontal coming above the drain horizontal, is there a required distance the vent hz has to be above the drain hz?

BCP


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd consider an air admittance vent (AAV). Much easier than a loop vent.


----------

